# Walnut End Table



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Walnut end table finished with satin Arm-R-Seal Urethane Topcoat.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice build, the details are beautiful & the finish is perfect. Great work!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Let me be the first to say fantastic job and well do on the finish. Excellent selection on wood placement. I like the slides too and like using the same method.

Al B Thayer


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Let me be the first to say fantastic job and well do on the finish. Excellent selection on wood placement. I like the slides too and like using the same method.
> 
> Al B Thayer


Thanks...that was my first time using that type of slide, and I am pleased with how the work. Much smoother than bottom wood slides.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is "purty." I just love anything walnut that has not been butchered by over staining.

George


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I really like the bead detail on the legs and the drawer slides. Very nice work. These proportions and design work very well for me.


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice table. Love walnut, can I ask what size the legs are? I'm about to build a similar night stand and didn't know what size to make legs. Thanks!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

VERY nice little piece. Like George I love unaltered walnut.

Really looks good. I love the design.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I like the subtle details. I especially like what appears to be figured maple for the drawer components. Very nice.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

believebraves said:


> Very nice table. Love walnut, can I ask what size the legs are? I'm about to build a similar night stand and didn't know what size to make legs. Thanks!


The legs are 1 3/4 x 1 7/8 x 23 3/4


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Tim G said:


> I like the subtle details. I especially like what appears to be figured maple for the drawer components. Very nice.


Thanks...I had a few pieces of maple that had a little bit of curl, so I thought it would be nice to see when I opened the drawer to get the remote out.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Design note*

The design is based on this end table, but with simplifications:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/405/bowfrontendtable.pdf


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the figure in the top. The finish is excellent too. 

Did you use a stain it is this top coated over bare wood?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is a fantastic looking table. Almost kind of a dressed up shaker style, if that makes sense at all. How do you like using the arm-r-seal? Ive heard good things about it but havent actually used it, although im considering getting some for an upcoming dining table


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

sharbin said:


> Beautiful! I love the figure in the top. The finish is excellent too.
> 
> Did you use a stain it is this top coated over bare wood?


No stain, just Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> That is a fantastic looking table. Almost kind of a dressed up shaker style, if that makes sense at all. How do you like using the arm-r-seal? Ive heard good things about it but havent actually used it, although im considering getting some for an upcoming dining table


This was my first project using Arm-R-Seal. I applied with a foam brush, but only on horizontal surfaces. This allowed using just 3 or 4 applications compared with what would be needed with wiping. But this did limit how much I could do per day as I had to wait for a surface to dry before turning. The finish lays very flat, the only issue is it will bubble somewhat.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I love it! How are the drawer slides made? Routed, just a wooden slide?


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

ToddKY said:


> I love it! How are the drawer slides made? Routed, just a wooden slide?


Thanks. The slides are just screwed to the aprons and dados routed into drawer sides.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice table! I like the wood and the beading.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a very nice build. I like the BEAD type bit routed on the legs and fronts. I should have used that drawer slide build on my changing table.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful piece. The finish looks great as well.


----------

